# stim free preworkout



## bvs (Sep 19, 2014)

can anyone reccomend a good stimfree pre workout? i want to avoid other stims while im on albuterol but still want a good workout pump


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 19, 2014)

Try USP Labs agmatine. That stuff gives awesome pumps.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 19, 2014)

bvs said:


> can anyone reccomend a good stimfree pre workout? i want to avoid other stims while im on albuterol but still want a good workout pump



.....doesnt the albuterol give you a rush already? What are you lookijg for as far as pre work out? I thought pre work out was a stimulant, cofee,drol etc.

Like supplements? Theres kinds that have no stims and atill offer aminos. Like bcaa etc.

Good luck. 
I would stick to drol.


----------



## cotton2012 (Sep 19, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Try USP Labs agmatine. That stuff gives awesome pumps.



I tried the agmatine and didn't help with any kind of pump, seemed like it robbed the pump from me, but if POB says it works i'm sure it does. Guess I'm just a non-responder


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 19, 2014)

cotton2012 said:


> I tried the agmatine and didn't help with any kind of pump, seemed like it robbed the pump from me, but if POB says it works i'm sure it does. Guess I'm just a non-responder



That's kinda typical for supps. Works for some and not others.

Except drol. Drol works for everyone cause it is made of dehydrated pulverized unicorn horns.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 19, 2014)

What kind of pump is it everyones looking for? Mental? Physical?

Mental as action are stimulants....
Physical pumps?  Creatine/ oxides/ viagra/cialis.

And above all...
Drol. Because its made of dehydrated pulverized unicorn horns.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 19, 2014)

I thought albuterol did not give a rush like clen or eca.

Anyways isn't c4 more of a mild stim as far as caffeine goes?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 19, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> I thought albuterol did not give a rush like clen or eca.
> 
> Anyways isn't c4 more of a mild stim as far as caffeine goes?



I run C4. It's got roughly 135 grams of caffeine and some other herbal stims but yes I'd say relative to others its not a strong stim. No jitters / crash experience for me at least.


----------



## Get Some (Sep 20, 2014)

drol doesn't give me nearly the pumps that dbol does, but it doesn't give me the back pumps that dbol does either 

Cialis gives me the best pumps ever when I am on it and working out... but I live in a place where chicks wear makeup, tight yoga pants, and revealing tops to the gym. Sometimes it's downright ridiculous what these chicks wear... one bent over on the single leg curl machine wearing yoga pants but clearly no panties as you could make out the outline of her cooter without even trying. Another woman who I found out later was 45 looked better than most 25 yo chicks I see, decides she is going to wear a really thin sports bra so her nipples protrude out for everyone to see. Another... wait, what is this thread about again? Then again, maybe you shouldn't use Cialis at all...


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 20, 2014)

Been kicking around the idea of making my own non-stim preworkout... it's a work-in-process 

Agmatine - 750mg
L-Citrulline - 3grams
Potassium Nitrate - 1gram
Niacin - 100mg


----------



## bvs (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips guys im basically looking for a muscle pump type powder that wont affect my sleep cos the albuterol is a stim and I dont want to over do it by having caffeine as well


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 20, 2014)

I tried c4 once. I fell asleep in the squat rack. Worst pwo ever.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 20, 2014)

I believe Helios nutrition has a non stim workout drink. Maybe Spongy can chime in and let you know?
!SHRUGS!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 20, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I tried c4 once. I fell asleep in the squat rack. Worst pwo ever.



LOL! I bet you woke up curling


----------



## Yaya (Sep 20, 2014)

TNE with a large ice coffee turbo, skim milk..no sugar


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 20, 2014)

Yaya said:


> TNE with a large ice coffee turbo, skim milk..no sugar



Tillacle No Ester...no can defend.


----------

